# Jetting Question



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok I know these is a total newbie question but I've never used a jetter and was thinking of building one. But my question is if a residential sewer lateral is clogged up how could you jet the line without flooding the house? Do you snake it first to get it to drain then jet?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have the means to put a bucket or some container under a c/o you can just use the jetter. Try and get the nozzle out as quick as possible and past the blockage, then work backwards. Most residential cart jetters are going to only put out 4 gpm so you can manage the water coming back with a couple 5 gallon buckets or rubbermaid totes. If that's not an option, just clear it first with a cable.







Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> If you have the means to put a bucket or some container under a c/o you can just use the jetter. Try and get the nozzle out as quick as possible and past the blockage, then work backwards. Most residential cart jetters are going to only put out 4 gpm so you can manage the water coming back with a couple 5 gallon buckets or rubbermaid totes. If that's not an option, just clear it first with a cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense. The only reason I asked is because I've seen guys say they're jetter only companies and I didn't see how they could do that without flooding the house out.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> Makes sense. The only reason I asked is because I've seen guys say they're jetter only companies and I didn't see how they could do that without flooding the house out.


I worked in your area for over 15 years.
One trick you can use is to find the end of line clean out under the house , remove the plug and run a temporary line outside the house.

Jet away with out worrying about making a mess.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok I know these is a total newbie question but I've never used a jetter and was thinking of building one. But my question is if a residential sewer lateral is clogged up how could you jet the line without flooding the house? Do you snake it first to get it to drain then jet?


Imho, that sounds like a job more suited to a trailer unit from the manhole.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

i use the jetter from downstream of the blockage and usally follow it with the camera to be sure of where it's going. I don't see why I would want to pull the blockage back to me. Of course, in Fl we have shallow sewers and outdoor cleanouts.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Ok I know these is a total newbie question but I've never used a jetter and was thinking of building one. But my question is if a residential sewer lateral is clogged up how could you jet the line without flooding the house? Do you snake it first to get it to drain then jet?


I have also wondered this. Fire the jetter up outside and run the line through a window? Would u push the line in as far as possible then fire it up? Is there someone else to shut it off outside ? I've never seen one either is why I'm asking


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You've forgotten about the most basic of drain cleaing tools, the time-tested Shop-Vac. We aren't 100% jetting but probably close to 85%. We end up jetting from inside the house occasionally. If its a basement cleanout, put a bucket under it and use the vac to keep the water below the rim of the bucket. If its a floor drain I just stick the vac hose in and run the jet hose beside it. If we pull a W/C its the same. I don't think we've ever had to empty the vac until the job is done. By the time the vac is full the clog is gone. What would be really cool is to have one of those really good wet/dry vacs with a pumpout system, then you could jet away and pump the water out the window.

It works OK to have a guy outside running the jet, but using a portable hose reel with a foot valve, pressure washer trigger, or a ball valve at the inside cleanout works better.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I got to get a jetter it's my next toy on the list, sounds like a whole lot of fun...


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> i use the jetter from downstream of the blockage and usally follow it with the camera to be sure of where it's going. I don't see why I would want to pull the blockage back to me. Of course, in Fl we have shallow sewers and outdoor cleanouts.


We do in California as well. So if its a outside cleanout in the front yard and you're jetting from there the overflow of water should come out of that cleanout right?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We use a variety of things while jetting...

Sneak it out quick and get on the other side then clean back if we can...

A large trash can under the cleanout with a pump...

Shop vac with a pump...

For cleanouts in the floor a spill containment dike and a pump in it or the shop vac...

Whatever it takes...:thumbup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

We set up a rubbermaid garbage can with a Enjector pump in it and the blue layflat discharge hose. You can attach a wye and have the "Bull" down and pionted at the can. Most of the water will flow back and go into the can BUT there will be some comming back at you from the clean out. Just have rags around the hose to stop the water from giving you a bath.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> We do in California as well. So if its a outside cleanout in the front yard and you're jetting from there the overflow of water should come out of that cleanout right?


I usually run the jetter up to the blockage and pull it downstream. The "overflow" continues down past the cleanout and out the sewer. I have a screen to insert in the pipe to catch the scale or waste or whatever is in there, then shop vac the nasties that get caught out. I really like it when I can remove a section of pipe and just let it come out of the pipe into a hole. Usually I'm following up after a descaler with my jetter.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I hear somebody talking about jetting from inside the house, I think of kitchen sink lines not the main. I had one this morning that had to be done from inside and I just used a bucket to catch the overflow. 











The line was about 35 feet from the k/s to the bathroom group and it only filled the bucket about 2/3 full. Didn't even spill a drop. :thumbsup:






Paul


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> When I hear somebody talking about jetting from inside the house, I think of kitchen sink lines not the main. I had one this morning that had to be done from inside and I just used a bucket to catch the overflow.
> 
> The line was about 35 feet from the k/s to the bathroom group and it only filled the bucket about 2/3 full. Didn't even spill a drop. :thumbsup:
> 
> Paul


Is there a you tube video of this??


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

highpoint said:


> Is there a you tube video of this??


 
Sorry, no video. I was busy working. :laughing:





Paul


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Sorry, no video. I was busy working. :laughing:
> 
> Paul


Next time eh,
Lol


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone make a video worth watching yet?


----------

